# Homemade Tools >  Make A C Clamp from Scrap

## fawabros

Hello everybody, 
Today I would like to introduce how to make C Clamp from scrap.
I hope you feel interesting in my video. 
Please like, share and subscribe my channel to see more videos. 
Thank you so much!
Fawa Bros.

----------

Jon (Apr 23, 2020),

rlm98253 (Apr 20, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks fawabros! We've added your C Clamp to our Clamps category,
as well as to your builder page: fawabros's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















C Clamp
 by fawabros

tags:
C-clamp

----------

fawabros (Apr 19, 2020),

n9dug (Apr 20, 2020)

----------

